# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Stolen Huber Banjo And Martin Guitar

## MarthaWhitePicker

Stolen instruments alert!
Sometime between Wednesday and Thursday (Oct 9th and 10th) a Huber banjo and a Martin Guitar were stolen from Luke Munday. They were taken from his home in Goodlettsville, Tn a suburb north of Nashville.

Banjo: 2009 Huber VRB-3 
All mahogany. About 4 or 5 big scratches on the back of it. Speed neck. Flying eagle inlay. Thin neck as well as wide. Homemade mahogany trust rod cover. Antique color binding. And vintage metal look.
One push button Elliott banjo capo.
Banjo was in a white Calton case covered in musical stickers.

Guitar: 2005 or 2006 Martin D1. All Mahogany. Hair line crack from the bridge to the bottom of guitar.
One Elliott Guitar capo.

Luke is a professional touring musician who uses these instruments on a daily basis.

For more information contact Luke Munday at (615) 828-2978

----------


## MarthaWhitePicker

Updated info the Serial Number for the Huber Banjo is Serial Number 709-40
Attached are a few photos.

----------


## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #70089 posted 10/14/2013 - Stolen instruments alert! Sometime between Wednesday and Thursday (Oct 9th and 10th) a Huber banjo and a Martin Guitar were stolen from Luke Munday. They were taken from his home in Goodlettsville, Tn a suburb north of Nashville.  Banjo: 2009 Huber V ...

See full ad desciption...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Folks, please share out that Classified Ad on social media. The more people that see these notices, the better chance instruments have of being returned.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Merging threads so that all of this information is kept together. Normally the General area is best for traffic but in this case I think the RSS Feeds is best since the other area tends to push information to the back a lot faster. Plus, we link to these notices from Cafe home page, Facebook/Twitter/Google+.

----------


## MarthaWhitePicker

Your help in this matter is much obliged.
Thanks!

----------


## MarthaWhitePicker

Stolen Instruments Found! Please share this update!
On Tuesday October 15th Luke Munday was reunited with his stolen instruments. He is delighted to report that his Huber banjo and Martin Guitar were returned in perfect condition. He would like to thank Bluegrasstoday.com, Mandolin Café, Banjo Hangout, Prescription Bluegrass, Cybergrass, Nashville Metro Police, The Clark family, and most importantly his parents Jeff and Marylinda Munday! 
“Words cannot express how happy I am to have my instruments back. If anybody needs me I’ll be picking on my banjo and guitar. Once again thank you to everyone who helped me out.”

----------

